# sortija



## Valeria_!

buenas tardes a todos! querría saber si en España existe la sortija como en América Latina (no sé si en todos o en algunos países) o algo parecido... me sirve para mi tesis de la universidad!

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Como no des más detalles, va a ser complicado. ¿A qué te refieres con la "sortija"? ¿A un anillo?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## kreiner

La sortija es un anillo. Sobre todo cuando lleva alguna piedra preciosa o semipreciosa (al menos en el uso que le doy yo, aunque el DRAE no hace distinciones). Hay otras acepciones. Pero la hormiga ha señalado el punto fundamental: ¿contexto?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non è che per caso è questo:   La corrida de sortija es un tradicional juego gaucho del campo rioplatense que aún se practica en algunas partes de Argentina.


----------



## Valeria_!

Bueno, me refiero a la sortija que se saca en los tiovivos o carruseles.
He leido en la red que esto existe en Argentina, pero no se' si existe tambien en espana!

Gracias!


----------



## kreiner

infinite sadness said:


> Non è che per caso è questo: La corrida de sortija es un tradicional juego gaucho del campo rioplatense que aún se practica en algunas partes de Argentina.


 
Se è questo il caso, allora da spagnolo posso dire che non avevo mai sentito parlarne. Aspettando il contesto però...


----------



## infinite sadness

La giostrina?


----------



## kreiner

Valeria_! said:


> Bueno, me refiero a la sortija que se saca en los tiovivos o carruseles.
> He leido en la red que esto existe en Argentina, pero no se' si existe tambien en espana!
> 
> Gracias!


 
Continuo a non capire. Cosa sarebbe la _sortija_ nelle giostre?


----------



## Valeria_!

En los tiovivos en Italia hay un peluche del cual se saca su "cola" (apegada tramite una especie de pinza, como las para colgar la ropa). El nino que la saca vence una vuelta gratis.
He leido en internet que existe la sortija en Argentina (y en Uruguay, pero no se si en otros paises). Pero no se si esto existe en espana.


----------



## kreiner

Sono secoli (Noé ancora faceva i corsi de falegnameria) che non vado sulle giostre. Ma ai miei tempi in Spagna non esistevano quelle cose (o forse io non le ho mai conosciute eppure c'erano).


----------



## Valeria_!

Bueno entonces quizas es verdad que en espana no existe algo parecido a la sortija argentina.
Eso es un problema porque en mi tesis de traduccion tengo que traducir un trocito de texto del italiano al espanol castellano y en el original explica que los ninos se quejaban porque no lograban cogerle la cola al peluche del tiovivo para obtener una vuelta gratis.


----------



## kreiner

Valeria_! said:


> Bueno entonces quizas es verdad que en espana no existe algo parecido a la sortija argentina.
> Eso es un problema porque en mi tesis de traduccion tengo que traducir un trocito de texto del italiano al espanol castellano y en el original explica que los ninos se quejaban porque no lograban cogerle la cola al peluche del tiovivo para obtener una vuelta gratis.


 
Repito: yo no digo que no exista. Sólo (sí, _sólo_, a pesar de la RAE) que yo no lo conozco. No te fíes demasiado de mí.


----------



## Waldesca

Valeria_! said:


> buenas tardes a todos! querría saber si en España existe la sortija como en América Latina (no sé si en todos o en algunos países) o algo parecido... me sirve para mi tesis de la universidad!
> 
> Gracias por adelantado!


¿Cómo se llama en Italia?


----------



## Neuromante

Valeria_! said:


> Bueno entonces quizas es verdad que en espana no existe algo parecido a la sortija argentina.
> Eso es un problema porque en mi tesis de traduccion tengo que traducir un trocito de texto del italiano al espanol castellano y en el original explica que los ninos se quejaban porque no lograban cogerle la cola al peluche del tiovivo para obtener una vuelta gratis.



Valeria:
Has puesto España y Argentina varias veces en minúsculas.

Fuera de eso: A mi sí que me suena lo de las anillas y cosas así para que los niños tengan premio en los carruseles y tiovivos. El problema es que aquí no hay, salvo alguno que viene con ferias itinerantes y que *no* tiene esos premios. Así que no sé si los conozco por español, por influencias ajenas o porque de pequeño me lo contaron mis padres como algo muy antiguo.

En todo caso creo que el nombre debería ser "anillas", que es el que se usa en los concursos hípicos similares, esos donde hay que ir al galope y ensartar una anilla con una varilla.


----------



## Valeria_!

Waldesca: en Italia el tiovivo se llama "giostra".
Neuromante: es que para escribir r*á*pido muchas veces no pongo las ma*yú*sculas (y los acentos - como en los sms)... *¡*lo siento!
Todav*í*a, de las discusiones me parece entender que en Espana no hay algo parecido a la sortija argentina...


----------



## Tomby

Creo que el _juego de la sortija_ ya no se practica en España. Yo no lo he conocido personalmente ni en tiovivos ni en otro lugar.
Pienso que sólo se debe jugar en la Argentina. Esto es lo que he encontrado en Google:
Corrida de sortija.
Argentina. Juegos. [Ver penúltimo juego].


----------



## Valeria_!

Si', ya habia encontrado el juego de la sortija en este sentido, de hecho he leido que el anillo "sortija" se empleaba en un adestramiento de la Edad Media con el que se ejercitaban los caballeros y luego se convertio' en una diversion para los pequenos, tramite la creacion del tiovivo y de la sortija que tienen que sacar para vencer una vuelta gratis.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Valeria e benvenuta al Forum 

Per favore, ricorda di usare le maiuscole, gli accenti e tutto il resto in maniera corretta. Qui è una regola (#11).


Valeria_! said:


> *B*uenas tardes a todos! *Q*uerría saber si en España existe la sortija como en América Latina (no sé si en todos o en algunos países) o algo parecido... me sirve para mi tesis de la universidad!
> 
> Gracias por adelantado!





Valeria_! said:


> Bueno, me refiero a la sortija que se saca en los tiovivos o carruseles.
> He leido en la red que esto existe en Argentina, pero no se' si existe tambien en *E*spa*ñ*a!
> 
> Gracias!





Valeria_! said:


> En los tiovivos en Italia hay un peluche del cual se saca su "cola" (apegada tramite una especie de pinza, como las para colgar la ropa). El ni*ñ*o que la saca vence una vuelta gratis.
> He leido en internet que existe la sortija en Argentina (y en Uruguay, pero no se si en otros paises). Pero no se si esto existe en *E*spa*ñ*a.





Valeria_! said:


> Bueno entonces quizas es verdad que en *E*spa*ñ*a no existe algo parecido a la sortija argentina.
> Eso es un problema porque en mi tesis de traducci*ó*n tengo que traducir un trocito de texto del italiano al espa*ñ*ol castellano y en el original explica que los ni*ñ*os se quejaban porque no lograban cogerle la cola al peluche del tiovivo para obtener una vuelta gratis.





Valeria_! said:


> Si', ya habia encontrado el juego de la sortija en este sentido, de hecho he le*í*do que el anillo "sortija" se empleaba en un adestramiento de la Edad Media con el que se ejercitaban los caballeros y luego se converti*ó* en una diversi*ó*n para los peque*ñ*os, tramite la creaci*ó*n del tiovivo y de la sortija que tienen que sacar para vencer una vuelta gratis.


Tutto gratis sulla tua tastiera, anche in modalità avanzata. 

Buon proseguimento,

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Valeria_!

Grazie del benvenuto Laura!

Mi scuso per questo! Ho effettuato da poco l'iscrizione e ancora non avevo preso atto delle varie regole. La ringrazio per la precisazione.

Valeria


----------

